# A funny exchange (Isreal bait)



## ambush80 (Nov 22, 2017)

@Isreal

But really,  I thought this post, indeed the whole thread on the Sam Harris Forum is interesting:

_


EN - 24 October 2017 08:18 AM          

            1. “I do not hold that God is “supernatural”.  It is my understanding that God is “nature”, to nature’s fullest extent.”


GAD - 24 October 2017 09:23 AM

        Right out of the gate this is completely meaningless.


bbearren - 24 October 2017 01:07 PM

         Why would it not be?


GAD-Posted: 24 October 2017 20:06

Indeed, why would it not be meaningless. It’s the dreamer dreaming of dreamers who dream of the dreamer dreaming of them dreaming of himself. It’s an infinite circular loop where the dreamers and the dreams are one and the same i.e. nature is the dream and the dream is nature and god is nature and nature is god which makes everything god and god everything which makes us god dreaming we are god dreaming of ourselves._

LOLs


----------



## Israel (Nov 23, 2017)

Axshully, I did have a dream the other night that sticks with me...


----------



## ambush80 (Nov 23, 2017)

Israel said:


> Axshully, I did have a dream the other night that sticks with me...



Please, go on....


----------



## Israel (Nov 28, 2017)

I was struggling to understand a thing. Yet, in all the struggle I recognized my position/perspective contaminated any result I might find, it was very much like trying to find the bottom of a hole. The more effort I expended the more plain it became more elusive.
Then suddenly it stopped and a word appeared in cursive against a glowingly white background. The word said: 

White.


----------



## ambush80 (Nov 28, 2017)

Israel said:


> I was struggling to understand a thing. Yet, in all the struggle I recognized my position/perspective contaminated any result I might find, it was very much like trying to find the bottom of a hole. The more effort I expended the more plain it became more elusive.
> Then suddenly it stopped and a word appeared in cursive against a glowingly white background. The word said:
> 
> White.



What color was the writing?


----------



## TripleXBullies (Nov 28, 2017)

I found the bottom of the hole. It didn't elude me.


----------



## Israel (Nov 28, 2017)

ambush80 said:


> What color was the writing?



Black


----------



## Israel (Nov 28, 2017)

TripleXBullies said:


> I found the bottom of the hole. It didn't elude me.




I tell you, My friends, do not be afraid of those who kill the body and after that can do no more.  But I will show you whom you should fear: Fear the One who, after you have been killed, has power to throw you into CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored. Yes, I tell you, fear Him!…


----------



## atlashunter (Nov 28, 2017)

Israel said:


> I tell you, My friends, do not be afraid of those who kill the body and after that can do no more.  But I will show you whom you should fear: Fear the One who, after you have been killed, has power to throw you into CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored. Yes, I tell you, fear Him!…



That isn't the nature of the universe I see. I only see indifference.


----------



## atlashunter (Nov 28, 2017)

ambush80 said:


> @Isreal
> 
> But really,  I thought this post, indeed the whole thread on the Sam Harris Forum is interesting:
> 
> ...



This reminds me of Alan Watts and some of his talks on eastern philosophy.


----------



## Israel (Nov 28, 2017)

atlashunter said:


> That isn't the nature of the universe I see. I only see indifference.



This makes me wonder...can an indifferent universe (_if_ it is...) give birth to/spawn/produce, or even hold a thing which is capable of judging it as indifferent?


----------



## atlashunter (Nov 28, 2017)

Israel said:


> This makes me wonder...can an indifferent universe (_if_ it is...) give birth to/spawn/produce, or even hold a thing which is capable of judging it as indifferent?



Why not?


----------



## Israel (Nov 29, 2017)

I seem unable to reconcile how a thing with no self knowledge, nor consciousness so to speak, can produce in itself, and of itself, something that not only has the ability to recognize it, but to also have a judgment about it.

I am not here making a "pitch" for God for my faith rests on a far simpler and fundamental thing, nor am I making any assumption regarding an argument for or against any perception of a chaos that may be concluded. We could then end up as men...both you, and I, with nothing to say except "what exists, exists only in word between us" not unlike I think, the man in whom Cormac McCarthy put these words "Whatever in creation exists without my knowledge exists without my consent."


Or rather than "put" these words...did he actually find these words..._in_ "a man"?


----------



## atlashunter (Nov 29, 2017)

You should read The Greatest Show on Earth by Richard Dawkins.


----------



## Israel (Nov 29, 2017)

atlashunter said:


> You should read The Greatest Show on Earth by Richard Dawkins.



From what I understand it is about evolution?


----------



## atlashunter (Nov 29, 2017)

Israel said:


> From what I understand it is about evolution?



Yes.


----------

